# The most fattening samich contest



## Jeekinz (Apr 11, 2007)

What would be your most fattening, artery jamming samich?

Mine would be:

A Chilli, cheese kielbasa sub topped with mayo and cracklin' 

Yummo.


----------



## Flightschool (Apr 11, 2007)

Yea that sounds very bad for you


----------



## college_cook (Apr 11, 2007)

Does it have to taste good too?

If not I think I'd go for something like the Triple B Sandwich, Beef Fat, Bacon, n' Butter. LOL

My step brother's idea of cooking when he was about twelve or so was to take about 1/2 a package of those pepperidge farm pepperoni slices and cram them all onto a hot dog bun, and then load the bun with about 6 oz or so of shredded mozzarella cheese and microwave it all for about a minute.  The bun turned orange because it soaked up all the pepperoni grease.  That might just be the most fattening sandwich that I've seen someone eat.

The fattiest sandwich I can concieve of right now might be a take on the philly cheesesteak... use some marbled ribeye but fry it like you would chicken... sautee peppers and onions in a lot of butter, toast your bun with butter, and then make some sort of cheese sauce out of swiss or provolone and heavy cream and butter.  I'll bet someone somweher has made a similar snadwich to that before.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 11, 2007)

Heart Attack Grill - Home of the Double Bypass Burger!

The quadruple bypass burger baby!!!


----------



## Constance (Apr 11, 2007)

My uncle had a major heart attack last fall. His heart stopped twice on the way to the hospital, and if he hadn't lived close to a major cardiac facility, he probably would have died. 

He said he'd had a big Philly Cheesesteak Sandwich for supper that night.


----------



## shpj4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the most fatterning sandwich I ever had was a large stuffed pizza with everything inside and a lot of dough to keep the ingredients inside of the pizza.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 11, 2007)

2 8 Oz Patties
6 Slabs Bacon
Buttered Thick White Roll
4 Slices Cheddar Cheese
Fried Egg
Fried Onion Strings

Take that sandwich, dip it in beer batter

Deep fry it in lard.

Serve.


----------



## Constance (Apr 11, 2007)

Good Lord, Leg!


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably the "Ah, There's the Ruben" from Carnegies deli in the Mirage in Vegas...20 bucks for this tripple decker samich that is served on a full platter with all the fixins (pastrami, turkey, ham, beef, cheese, onion, spread, bread...ohmygosh)...yum yum yum tums...LOL


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 11, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Good Lord, Leg!



lol, can you imagine that monstrosity?  My arteries are hardening just thinking about it


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 11, 2007)

kleenex said:
			
		

> Heart Attack Grill - Home of the Double Bypass Burger!
> 
> The quadruple bypass burger baby!!!



ftw, /thread


----------



## auntdot (Apr 11, 2007)

A calzone filled with lots of cheese and pepperoni.

I think that fits into the sandwich category.

It is enough to make one's cholesterol level go into quadruple digits.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 12, 2007)

A deep fried croissant slabbed with butter stuffed with lots of bacon&cheese then smothered in hollandaise sauce.


----------



## miniman (Apr 12, 2007)

I think Elvis had a line in these. Deep fried peanut butter sandwiches come to mind.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's one.  A deep fried 80% burger stuffed with butter, topped with velveeta, bacon, and french fries with mayo on the top, hollandise on the bottom between two Krispy Kreme doughnuts.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeeeah a calzone. Filled with double donner,jalapenos, chicken tikka, cheddar and mozzerella,  and green pepper. Mmmmm..


----------



## mudbug (Apr 12, 2007)

and nobody mentioned full fat cream cheese yet?  gobs of mayo and loaded with black olives?

some definite suicide options on this thread...........


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 12, 2007)

Jeekinz,You got me beat on that one.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2007)

I had an out of this world Reuben that was to die for-----had been eating healthy up until then but could not pass it up---no willpower, whatsoever.  Why oh why does the stuff that tastes so good usually be so bad for you????????


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok.  I'm going to try and put together a truly nasty but great tasting sandwhich hear.

1 foot long white hoagie bun

thick slathering of mayo on one side with thousand island dressing on the other

2 whole pepperoni sticks, sliced lengthwise  into strips and placed on the bun.

4 oz. good cotto salami sliced and placed on top of the pepperoni

4 oz. capiacola sliced and placed on the salami

1 large Itallian Sausage cooked, and sliced, on top of the capiacola

3 slices of good muenster cheese

3 slices of good provolone cheese

3 slices of good, aged Swiss cheese

freshly ground black pepper sprinkled all over it.

4 slices fresh garden-grown tomato

Freshly chopped green and jalapeno peppers placed on top ot the tomato

Oven-roasted garlic spread all over the veggies.

Serve with a 16 oz. strawberry malt and premium vanilla ice cream covered by rich hot fudge.

Sounds dangerous to me.  Feel free to substitute your favorite meats.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2007)

_Goodweed,_
_wonderful, truly artery clogging and I just dislocated my jaw reading about it _

_kadesma_


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 13, 2007)

Bread `n` Dripping with a sprinkle of salt.

not at all "good for you" but it never did me any harm as a kid and I still like it now 

some links in case you haven`t got a clue what I`m on about:
Dripping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Recipe: Bread and Drippings


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 13, 2007)

I thought this thread would be funny......but for some reason I keep craving a celery stalk.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Apr 13, 2007)

When I lived in the DFW metroplex, I was only about 5 miles or so from Valley Ranch, where the Cowboys practice. There was a little deli nearby and one day during the preseason a local station went there and profiled the food the players would eat. 

I think I gained 5 lbs watching it on TV. The topper was a grilled sandwich that had, I think, fried ham, fried bacon, corned beef, cheese, and a fried egg. 

No vegetables were harmed in the making of that sandwich. 

John


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 13, 2007)

There's this place near me where you can find the most disgustingly bad for you sandwiches in the world. They're by no means gourmet, and for that matter hardly even appetizing unless you're craving the worst combination of fat, salt, grease, and cheese possible. The place I speak of is the legendary Grease Trucks lot on the Rutgers campus in New Brunswick. They'll serve you any combination of fried foods on a bun and call it a sandwich. For example: a philly cheese steak, french fries, mozzarella sticks, and chicken fingers all wedged into an oversized hot dog roll and smothered in a sauce of your choice. There are a billion other combinations like this. I've been there a few times. . . had half of a sandwich the first time, and ever since I've been sticking to plain old mozzarella sticks (not on a bun!) while my boyfriend and his buddies chow down on what I've come to think of as death on a roll. Seriously, those things are awful. But they've got quite a following!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 13, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I thought this thread would be funny......but for some reason I keep craving a celery stalk.


 
I was reading your post last evening when my son ventured around the corner and asked if we had any snacks.  The weather is pitiful cold here.  Teasingly, I told him that we had carrot & celery sticks and yogurt dip.  Not really was the response then I enthusiastically said how about a big juicy hamburger and curly fries.  Bells went off, fireworks crackled & popped and a very happy camper smiled!

(Sure am glad that I didn't have to go to the store and get celery, carrots & yogurt dip!  )   LOL The burger place is just around the corner.


----------

